# Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?



## l00p (6. Juli 2012)

*Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*

Hi!

Die Überschrift sagt alles, denke ich...

Ich suche sowas wie Titan Quest, Torchlight oder Diablo, da es aber so nichts mehr gibt, dass ich nicht kenne, hat sich mir die Frage gestellt, ob es bei den Onlinegames nen adäquaten Ersatz geben könnte. 

Danke schon mal...

l00l


----------



## Fexzz (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*

Wenn du dich noch ein wenig gedulden kannst : Ich glabe nächsten Monat kommt Torchlight 2! War zwar anfangs kein Fan davon, aber nach der Pleite mit Diablo 3 geh ich voller Erwartungen an das Spiel und freu mich drauf 

Ansonsten fällt mir leider außer den von dir bereits genannten Spielen nichts mehr ein :<


----------



## mephimephi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*

Torchlight 2 und Drakensang online ist glaub ich eines


----------



## Kel (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*

Path of Exile
Hellgate:Global


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*

Hellgate ist eher weniger als Hack & Slay im Stile von Diablo. 

Sonst fällt mir auch nur Drakensang Online ein. 
Bei allgemeinen Metzelspielen vielleicht noch Vindictus und Continent of the Ninth.


----------



## herthabsc21 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*

Kostenlos auf der Aktuellen PCGH DVD Torchlight! Macht echt Spaß und kann man Offline zocken


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*



herthabsc21 schrieb:


> Kostenlos auf der Aktuellen PCGH DVD Torchlight! Macht echt Spaß und kann man Offline zocken


 

Garnicht gesehen.

Morgen nach der Arbeit mal mitnehmen!

Danke.


----------



## l00p (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*

das Drakensang Online sieht ja sehr schick aus, aber im Grunde genommen muss man da für jeden KlimBim Credits kaufen ... :|


----------



## Thorm94 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*

So, ich gebe hier un auch mal meinen Beitrag ab 
Habe schon viele MMO´s getestet und kann sagen, dass Hellgate London nicht mehr das ist, was es einmal war.
Auch Drakensang Online kann jemanden Spaß machen, der ein wenig Echtgeld investiert oder drauf steht oft nur Monster zu verdreschen. Meiner Meinung nach für solche Menschen, Stunden, die verschwendet wurden, doch wie gesagt nur auf diese Personen, die ich beschrieben habe. 
Ansonsten ist Drakensang wirklich gelungen, vor allem vom optischen her.

Auch noch 2 Alternativen wären "The Mummy Online" oder "Mythos Online", inzwischen einmal zu Grabe getragen und unter dem Folgenamen: "Global" wiederauferstanden.
Torchlight kan ich auch wirklich nur empfehlen und wer es noch nicht weiß, auch den ersten Teil kann man über Lan zocken, wenn man ein bischen Googelt


----------



## Kel (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Hellgate ist eher weniger als Hack & Slay im Stile von Diablo.


 Hellgate ist pures Hack 'n Slay .
Aber es ist wirklich nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst dank T3Fun. Dafür F2P, testen kostet also nichts.

The Mummy Online ist ein Browsergame, ich finde Drakensang schon unsagbar schlecht von Steuerung + Grafik her weil die Browserbegrenzung einfach mal so gar nicht geht ...
Mtyhos Global: Openbeta ist zwar anscheinend wieder am Start, aber das ist jetzt auch schon der 3. Versuch, mehr Zombie als lebendig . Finde ausserdem nichts darüber in Foren inwieweit die ganzen Fehler weg sind

Und was T3Fun bedeutet sieht man ja bei Hellgate:Global - fertiges Spiel kaufen, nur das gröbste rausbügeln und ansonsten CA$H $HOP bis die Server leer sind wie halt jetzt bei Hellgate.
Die "Events" der letzten Monate von Hellgate bestanden aus "Cashitem rein, anderes Cashitem raus" und vice versa .


----------



## iltispiltis (13. August 2012)

*AW: Gibts im Onlinesektor nen Hack´n Slay das man gut alleine Spielen kann?*

Torchlight 1 und der baldige zweite Teil!


----------

